# Anybody else have a hot spot on center console next to driver knee?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a decent commute home today. Ill check that out.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah ill check it out tonight too! 
How long were you driving for when you noticed it was hot?


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

It was probably 45-50 minutes into the drive that I noticed it. I had kicked the leg out a bit as cruise control was on and I was on a long stretch of highway. 

I had the temperature all the way down as it was 70 degrees out. I've never had it that low on the setting since buying the car as the temperatures haven't been that high to not need at least a little heat. 

There is a slight ridge in the plastic where some pieces come together on the upper left side of the console and where the upper dash folds under, so I'm guessing some electronics are tucked into a metal brace behind there and one may not be seated far enough away from the plastic for heat to dissipate. It's not uncommon for amps and radios to throw that much heat. I'm going to let the dealer diagnose it, but may go through the partsdirect diagrams to see what is back there too.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I did notice the spot you are talking about, but I only experienced warmth, not heat. Definitely have it looked at. Your probably right, it is a electronic component putting out the heat and your panel is closer to the source than mine. Perhaps a small spacer is in order to give the box some breathing room


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I did a pretty long drive (about 45 min to 50 min) and did NOT notice any warm or hot spots on the center console. I scanned the drivers legs, the passengers legs, the center console, the dash, the steering wheel etc...pretty much everywhere on the front 2 seats. I didnt notice anything but I will for sure continue looking into it. Make your dealer check it out as TSURACING mentioned. Always a good thing to check out something if you "think" theres a problem.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

I got the answer today - the heater core and plumbing are mounted at that spot. The heat transfer is a normal condition. The GM technical manual had nothing as to whether a valve controls the movement of coolant through the core when the temp dial is set to full cold as i asked if maybe there was a faulty valve.

The service techs said the location is a great place if the core ever needs servicing.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info on this. I noticed the hot spot last week when I was driving.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have noticed the side of the console getting warm, but not really hot. I have put 800 miles on running sales calls over the past two days.


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

I reached down and saw what looked like a heat sink down there and made a mistake a touched it. It burned the **** out of my finger. I dont know what it is.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Good info to know. And yes, the more I look at it, the more I realize 'that IS a convenient spot to service it.' Know what else is convenient? Keeping an unhappy knee nice and warm during the cold mornings!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

drove home today for the first time in 80 degree weather with the cruze and felt heat coming up from under dash. had temp all the way on cool with windows down and kept feeling heat coming up and smacking me in the face.... maybe im over reacting but all the plastic panels felt pretty warm to me down by the pedals.....


----------



## CruzeCal (May 31, 2011)

Had the same issue. however, this last weekend I was adding the aftermarket cruise control and had a chance to view the workings behind the panel. The heater core runs deep into the cabin and the hot water aluminum pipes runs right along the wall of the panel cover. There is no insulation on these pipes and I took the opportunity to wrap these with foam pipe insulation and an additional layer of heat shield padding. Just took my first drive and it feels great. My legs are cool. I'll try to ost pics later.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Tell me more about this aftermarket Cruise Control. Maybe make a thread on it?


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Haven't noticed a hot spot but I have bruise from hitting the **** console. If I take a long trip I will probably develop a blister on my right knee. Wouldn't it be a unique idea to put the radio and heater controls in the dash rather than take up the leg room with it.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely the least amount of room for me to move my legs around in then any other car I've driven.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

CruzeCal said:


> Had the same issue. however, this last weekend I was adding the aftermarket cruise control and had a chance to view the workings behind the panel. The heater core runs deep into the cabin and the hot water aluminum pipes runs right along the wall of the panel cover. There is no insulation on these pipes and I took the opportunity to wrap these with foam pipe insulation and an additional layer of heat shield padding. Just took my first drive and it feels great. My legs are cool. I'll try to ost pics later.


Pictures would be great... I've noticed this issue as I've had to turn the A/C on the last few days.


----------



## CruzeCal (May 31, 2011)

Hi - Eco, There are already a couple of threads on the aftermarket Cruise. It is by Rostra Part no. 250-9003. There are a number of online sites. I got mine through Summit Racing, and chose them because I have worked with them numerous times before and I don't know anything about the other online vendors. Summit only lists this as an GMC Equinox product and the only difference is the instructions for the Cruze have to be downoaded from Rostra's website. 

Now the pics for drivers side of the center console. This is my first attempt at posting pics on this site, so please be patient if this does not work.


----------



## CruzeCal (May 31, 2011)

Pic. 1. Shows the heater core pipes. (hard to tell from here but they are right up against the panel cover.) I used regular hot water foam wrap for this. Note that the outside pipe is too close to the plastic AC box to allow for wrapping. 

Pic. 2. Next covered the 2 pipes with aluminum backed insulation. This allowed me to cover the second pipe because it is a thinner wrap and I was able to wedge this into some of the crevices of the outside pipe. 

Pic. 3. Shows the pipes with the insulation tucked into the crevices. 

In older cars the heater core is closer to the firewall so you would never notice the heat. However the proximity of the pipes along the panel - right next to your knee, makes this more noticable. This is mainly a problem when you have the temp setting anywhere above the coldes setting. As long as hot water is running through the pipes, the only way to cool area down is to turn the AC on. If I am trying to save gas, this is just wastefull if this is the only hot spot. But this procedure really helped.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

How do you get the panel off that covers these?


----------



## CruzeCal (May 31, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> How do you get the panel off that covers these?


The panel has tabs along the inside edge. There are no fasteners. Just the edge closest to the seat and try to push panel toward the firewall, it will bend and you can pop it off. Kinda hard to describe but, but like I said, there are no fasteners, just tabs and it is held in place by pressure.


----------



## Cruz-ieux (Aug 18, 2011)

*Hot spot on drivers side console*



rlhammon said:


> Pictures would be great... I've noticed this issue as I've had to turn the A/C on the last few days.


 Hi, I have the same problem on my new Cruze Lt Turbo bought last April, the dealer and the GM Customer service denied the problem and kept telling me every thing were normal,(I bought a small digital thermometer and drop the sensor into the panel beside the driver's right leg and the temperature reach 52*Celcius\ 130' Farenheight) *and that they never had any other complains about this matter, WHAT A LIE....... *Now that I have discovered the numerous other owners having this problem let me tell you that someone will hear from me, and that *PUBLICITY will be made on the lack of respect and trust Gm have towards their customers.*


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

CruzeCal said:


> Pic. 1. Shows the heater core pipes. (hard to tell from here but they are right up against the panel cover.) I used regular hot water foam wrap for this. Note that the outside pipe is too close to the plastic AC box to allow for wrapping.
> 
> Pic. 2. Next covered the 2 pipes with aluminum backed insulation. This allowed me to cover the second pipe because it is a thinner wrap and I was able to wedge this into some of the crevices of the outside pipe.
> 
> ...


To the moderator of the board. Is this one and CruzeCal's pictures of the work (in the post above this quote) to resolve this problem worthy of a sticky? I can certainly see this helping owners and a fairly simple fix.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I just insulated the two pipes and put a piece of insulation on the back of plastic panel lined with foil. I hope this works.


----------



## OptimusCruze (Aug 20, 2011)

It does get pretty hot, design flaw....


----------



## bkpigs (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the same problem. I have about and hour and ten minute commute one way to work and noticed the warmth around the center consol only when the fan is on. Tonight it got real bad (I only use the A/C at night when I am tired, otherwise I am an open window kinda guy). I put y hand around the area where the console and steering wheel panel meet and darn neat burned my hand. I then noticed that just to the right of the steering column panel I could feel HOT air coming out. When I got home i removed the console panel and found that to seal between the heater core and the air duct, GM used foam with adheasive:angry:. Apparently the adheasive becomes liquidy when it gets hot. Which causes the foam to become dislodged. Also it seems the air duct that runs through the heater core is charged with pressurized air when the fan is on, even with the temp setting completely on cold (like the blending gate is downstream of the heater core). 

I am going to try to talk to the dealership in town about this next week. Anyone else come to this conclusion/issue?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

boy that's weird. Never experienced that in mine.

Is this the area we are talking about?










My steering wheel is on the other side of course.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

After driving today all day, I felt nothing in that spot or anywhere around there. I never turn off the A/C BTW. 

Maybe the plant in Thailand makes some things differently? Or its been re-engineered in new models? Who knows. But other than maybe a bit lukewarm (not even that much), I felt nothing.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine feels "just warm"... It's not hot, but I do notice that there is something warm behind there... I even drive with my knee up against it, and it's not a big deal...

Mike


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> boy that's weird. Never experienced that in mine.
> 
> Is this the area we are talking about?
> 
> ...


Yep, your steering wheel is on the other side... It's on the passenger side of the console in yours...

Mike


----------



## sonik35143 (Apr 1, 2011)

Did the fix today, it was pretty simple, took about 10 minutes and using the insulating tube looking material did the trick, the plastics are no longer hot enough to bother my leg when I lean it on there.....The picture is pretty bad but I've added it here anyways....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not on my 2012 (LTZ)...doesn't even get warm, running air or not.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

sonik35143 said:


> Did the fix today, it was pretty simple, took about 10 minutes and using the insulating tube looking material did the trick, the plastics are no longer hot enough to bother my leg when I lean it on there.....The picture is pretty bad but I've added it here anyways....


 
did you add that white stuff?? I dont remember seeing that in mine


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Yep, your steering wheel is on the other side... It's on the passenger side of the console in yours...
> 
> Mike


I put my hand back there on the passenger side. Feels a bit warm, but your leg wouldn't touch it. It's far in there. Also, it's just warm nothing hot really.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I had the heater running yesterday evening, and noticed a warm spot by my ankle. That was it. If it keeps my feet toastier, great! My dogs could use the extra warmth in the winter.


----------



## sonik35143 (Apr 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> did you add that white stuff?? I dont remember seeing that in mine


Nope, that was there, (2012 Model btw)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

definitely something they added on the 2012's


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's another view of it on my car. Almost burned my finger when I touched it. This is from the driver's footwell:


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

I still have a lot of heat coming out under my dash. is there no other way to fix this problem??


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest to anyone experiencing this issue to contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

I actually talked to my dealership. They said they couldn't do anything about. I went to my local chevy dealership in Long Beach, California. I gave them some foam to cover the heat pipes, but still its extremely hot when my leg is against the panel. Its weird though because my dad has the exact same car, and the same year but his doesn't heat up. Could you contact me via email on cruzetalk, that would be great.
Thank You Stacy

Brandon


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If u feel hot air blowing out down there the gasket by heater core is not installed properly. If the panel is just hot without air blowing out there is nothing you can do besides insulating the pipes and back side of panel 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

what gasket are you talking about? pictures?


----------



## Jimmer46 (Jun 7, 2014)

I notićed the same warm area yesterday on a 30 mile drive.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

This is a very old thread that I have read before. It's amazing that Chevrolet hasn't done anything about this problem. My 2014 Cruze has the same hot spot. I actually burned my finger pretty bad about a week after I bought the car because this panel was not completely clipped in and I put my finder in the hole at the top to see why. This reminds me that I have been planning to put the insulation on the pipes. Maybe I will go pick it up tonight and do it tomorrow. Although, GM should really pay for the insulation and install it.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like I'll be adding some insulation as my 2014 LT has the same issue. Always thought it was the AC vents passing warm engine bay air.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I just finished adding the insulation. I put foam polyethylene wrap where I could get around the pipes. Where they were too close to other parts I put foil/foam pipe insulation tape. And I taped the ends of the foam wrap. That should help a little. The foam wrap was $1.64 for a 6 foot piece, and the insulation tape was $5.03 for a 15 foot roll. 

View attachment 87610


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there everyone!

I understand that you all feel a hot spot while driving. I cannot guarantee anything, but I will be glad to contact your dealerships on your behalf in order to have this concern properly diagnosed. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any assistance. We look forward to your replies!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 18_Cruze (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi all,
I have a 2018 Cruze with this issue, it gets to about 140 F in that area checked it with a laser infrared thermometer and yes it blows hot air around that area when the vent is on. I took it to the dealer and was told "its a know issue and nothing they will do about it" . I hate to fix it on my own with foam since the car is still under warranty.


----------

